# More wood pigeons



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Back out today for a stroll on my permission..


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

looks like they lived good lives in preparation for becoming your lunch!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! Those look very fine indeed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Which ammo did you use?

I just seen your other post must've been .40 lead. Good shooting thanx for the pix!


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah mate 10mm / .40 lead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That catty all aluminum


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> That catty all aluminum


Yeah mate full ally


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

blackburn said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > That catty all aluminum
> ...


 proper where can one source one


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> blackburn said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


I was gifted this shooter so don't know where it was originally purchased from..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For solid aluminum frames, try here:

http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/Catapults-And-Slingshots

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm jealous, Nice shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Charles said:


> For solid aluminum frames, try here:
> 
> http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/Catapults-And-Slingshots
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yup ~Pete has some awesome slingshots in alum~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..looking great for dinner my friend~May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Will post more very soon


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

NIce shot ! what slingshot are you using ? i want one of these !


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

SniperHunts said:


> NIce shot ! what slingshot are you using ? i want one of these !


Thank you.. It's a full aluminium sps style (replica) and it shoots like a dream,I have took quite a bit game with it now. In fact everytime I go out on a hunt I never come home empty handed


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

nice shooting !


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

good shooting, what distance were they ? Cheers Tassie


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

( Tassie ) Cheers mate. About 10-15 metres shot from out of trees ????


----------

